# Looking for Anti-Radiation Coating, Anti-Radiation Card and Cloth agent in Australia



## Jack2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anti-Radiation Coating

We have a very good Radiation Protection Coating for industry and family, such as telecommunication server room, mobile communication related room, computer room, electricity site, and any house to resist radiation.

NIMTT Authorized Testing Report; National Technology Patent.

High absorbing, no secondary pollution: its decay rate reaches 99.87%, through energy conversion theory to transfer electromagnetic energy to heat, it complete eliminate secondary pollution.

Wide frequency Range Absorbing, Strong Decay Rate: it can absorb electromagnetic wave frequencies from 1.0 to 20000MHZ. According to different coating thickness, it can weaken electromagnetic wave 2-20db, and decay rate could reach to 99%.

Green, non-pollution: it is a kind of water-solubility green coating. It has no side-effects to human body and environment. It is a green environmental protection coating, especially suitable for family with old people, children and pregnant women.

Convenient Construction: there is no need to dilute, except required to blend the coating before brushing and rolling, or spraying, and no other special requirement in construction.

Less loss, Economical: it has no loss in the process of absorption as ti will transfer electromagnetic wave to heat. No need to maintain and update after finish brushing. 
Anti-Radiation Card
The card is built-in high technology chipset, it is made by more than 10 kinds of ferrite absorbing materials and many rare elements. According to regular of electromagnetic wave transmits from low magnetic permeability to high magnetic permeability. The card can absorb radiation which is nearby people, and it uses magnetic medium absorbing material to born resonance, and through damped motion to pass energy to crystal lattice, and emission the heat. It will make a protective ball with DIA60 cm to absorb electromagnetic radiation and therefore to keep away radiation harm to human body.
High magnetic permittivity: Absorbing radiation rate 93.7%
High deteriorating: weak radiation rate more than 99%
Portable carry: Same size like VISA, wearing in front of chest or pocket.
Usage: Wearing in front of chest or any place you want to protect.
Protection area: The best protection area is in a dia 60cm sphere.

Anti-Radiation Cloth
The santa Carmen anti-radiation clothes can shield effective 99.9% radiation. With correct washing, it won’t harm the protective function.


Any question, please feel free to contact me.


----------

